# Applying/exporting Color Lookup Tables in Lightroom



## sergepaulus (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello,
now Photoshop CC2014 has the ability to apply or export Color Lookup Tables (3DLut), 
(reference here from Julianne Kost :
http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/2014/09/5555-exporting-color-lookup-tables-in-photoshop-cc.html )
would there be a chance Lightroom could do that? I know it's rather from the video domain, but LUT table can be an advantage.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2014)

Not at this point in time, sorry Serge.


----------



## johnrellis (Feb 27, 2015)

sergepaulus said:


> now Photoshop CC2014 has the ability to apply or export Color Lookup Tables (3DLut), ... would there be a chance Lightroom could do that?



I recently released the Export LUT Lightroom plugin, which creates 3D LUTs from develop presets or photos' develop settings.

Unfortunately, Lightroom doesn't provide any facilities that would allow plugins to apply LUTs to photos or videos -- you'll still have to use Photoshop for that.


----------

